# box



## fernhills (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi, made a photo box for just a few dollars tonight. I need some critique as to how to make these pics better. I need to get the glare out. I know i have to center the objects before i take the pic, so i don`t catch the edge in pic. Below are two practice pics. Any comments would be welcome. I just used shop lights that i had.  Thanks,  Carl


----------



## Fred (Jan 15, 2010)

Carl ...

Try backing the lights back equal distance from the material used to diffuse the light and thus the glare. IF you have a light meter try and make the strength of the lights equal from both sides.

Use a tripod to hold the camera and then use either the built in timer to take the picture, or, use a long cable release. The longer the better as then the possibility of shaking the camera can be cut down by taping the cable to the tripod leg or even the table.

Get two sheets of heavyweight craft poster board - one black and one white. Cut a hole in the center of each piece. Then attach one to the front of your lens and use this as a front to the light tent. This will then allow you to hide the opening which often shows up as a black area in any reflective portion of your subject - like the chrome clip or center band. Use the other piece if the subject matter is improved by the reflection - white subject, use the white piece. Colored objects will more than likely need the black piece.

Experiment with different light placement to get the best overall use of the light. Be observant to any shadows and try moving the lights to minimize the shadow(s) as best as you can.

You may also want to try colored lights for 'special effects.' Again, experiment.

Take into consideration that all lights are not the same color in their ability to output white light. Try to always use the same brand and batch of lights. Don't mix Sylvania with GE, etc. The results can be different colors than what you want or expect. Stay away from fluorescent bulbs as they are not the best to use in color photography.

Practice and experimentation will go a long way in teaching you what works best for your setup.

Take hundreds of pictures and note what worked and what did not.

Have fun and post your pictures and be prepared to get some great criticism from all of us out here in IAP land. :biggrin:


----------



## fernhills (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi, you must have been in a closet in my house, watching me.  Everything you said, i did. Two types of light, not the same distance between lights, not using a tri-pod to hold camera, so forth.  Thanks for taking your time to comment. This little hand-made box is going to teach me how to get some nice pics. I can`t believe how much better it is then winging it with the sun. Little by little i will add and improve on what i need, as i learn what types of things i need.  Thanks again.  Carl


----------



## bgibb42 (Jan 15, 2010)

I can't help you with the technical details of taking a better picture (mine need WAY more help than yours), and I know you said these were practice pictures, but you might consider turning the cap a little.  I can see you holding the camera in the reflection of the clip.


----------



## erebus (Jan 15, 2010)

What type of lights are you using?

For direct lighting with bulbs you can make light diffusers with a light white silk and some stiff wire, this can take direct glare and reflections from teh bulb off the target.

Some Lowes/Home Depots also have an opaque white lighting plastic for the 4'x2' flourescents you can cut these up for diffusers as well. Though I have found, for me, that these work best on 200+ watt bright lamps that are positioned about 4' back from the target. Usually either 2 at 45 degree angles from the front or 2 opposing the object with one behind the camera but high(about 4' above the target). (I don't use a box for these just a table with a backdrop)

I also had to change the surface material of the table and backdrop. I had high polished corian which itself picked up glares too easy and also created glare spots on the target by reflection, this was before I went to large diffusers on the lights.

Hoep this helps some, but I've noticed everyone is a bit different in what does/doesn't work.

Daryl


----------



## fernhills (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi, thanks everyone for your suggestions. Below are a couple shots using the black card. Better, but still picking up a little glare. I am going to have to keep working on it. Any and all comments are welcome.   Carl


----------



## fernhills (Jan 19, 2010)

OK, i am still working on this photo box. I saw this set up awhile ago and thought it may help with the stark whiteness of my photos.    Carl


----------



## Steve Busey (Jan 19, 2010)

Carl, I'm a fan of non-white backgrounds, so like the direction this last pic takes you. 

Is it possible to send a shot of your whole lightbox setup?


----------



## fernhills (Jan 19, 2010)

OK, here it is, crude as it may be.


----------



## Mickey (Feb 5, 2010)

Nothing at all wrong with your setup. Although the shots are a little "hot" that can be easily fixed either by backing off a little with the lights or shoot a "stop" underexposed if you can do that. A certain amount of reflection is a good thing as it brings out the really nice finish on a pen. Also be careful about cutting off the bottom or top of the pen.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 27, 2010)

Not too bad. You gave me an idea. I was going to use PCV pipe to make a box. I like your idea better


----------



## fernhills (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi, the box works pretty good.  I am going to get one a little bigger like 18 x 18 favoring the width if i can not get one square.  Sometimes the shot picks up the edge and i don`t want that.  You might want to pick up some large card stock paper, 24" x 30" some dimension like that. I bought them at Michaels for .59 cents to line the inside of your box. I went to Jo Anns and picked out a couple yards of cheapest white material i could find for a few dollars.  good luck.  Carl


----------

